

Learn to code. Get a job. - rooknook
http://catalystclass.com/

======
iwaffles
Get a job you bum!

It's actually a pretty good idea. I wonder if it's more thorough than what a
university's career services office can offer.

I'd be interested in finding out the success rates. Connections are good, but
will they accept you and will you be good enough? That's the challenge and
there doesn't seem to be any guarantee.

